# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Ostajemo sami ovih dana? Kako se pomirit s tim?

## Iznenadjena

iskreno, mislila sam da nikad necu dospjet na ovaj podforum. Bila sam glupavo sretna i zivjela na svom oblacicu iluzija.

No, tome je kraj, tata odlazi ovih dana, sad rjesava tehnicke probleme, izgleda tuzno, al kaze da mora, da je nesretan. Tesko mi je prihvatit sve to.. a ima toga gomila...

Najteze od svega je to sto ga strasno volim i sto mi je zlo od pomisli da cu se od sutra buditi sama, ujutro ne zelim otvoriti oci, samo bi spavala jer tad nista ne osjecam i nista ne mislim... Prvi simptomi depresije, ha? 

Imamo predivnog 1,5-godisnjaka, koji ga obozava i ne znam na sto ce to izac... dijete ni ne otvori oci u kreveticu a vec zove tatu. Ne mogu ni zamislit sto mora osjecat da ga takvog moze ostavit. Osim toga, kaze da se namjerava o njemu brinuti i dalje, i to vise nego sto je do sad. Da ce bit tu svaki dan (???), brisat mu guzu i kupat ga... A ja ne znam kako da se postavim - dvojim izmedu svojih osjecaja i djetetovih potreba - bojim se da cu se svaki dan kad ga ponovo vidim ispocetka raspadat i ponovo se skupljat kad ode..

Sto da radim? Kako da izbalansiram i svoje i djetetove potrebe.. Kako da izbjegnem griznju savjesti?

I hoce li proci ovaj grozni ocaj kojeg osjecam?

----------


## momtobe

Želim ti samo poslati   :Love:   i reći da hitno prestaneš okrivljavati sebe.

----------


## sorciere

> Sto da radim? Kako da izbalansiram i svoje i djetetove potrebe.. Kako da izbjegnem griznju savjesti?
> I hoce li proci ovaj grozni ocaj kojeg osjecam?


što da radiš? 
nastavi živjeti! sutra je NOVI dan... (ah što volim skarlet-o-haru   :Wink:   ). 

iz svog iskustva ti kažem da je to JAKO moguće.

 :Kiss:   :Love:  

p.s. nije tak strašno na ovom podforumu!   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> I hoce li proci ovaj grozni ocaj kojeg osjecam?


Hoće  :Love:  .
Ako tata misli da će mu se ovim fizičkim odmakom posložiti neke stvari i da se treba maknuti, ne budi previše tužna.
Možda mu se kockice poslože baš tako da shvati da je njegova sreća uz tebe, a možda i ti budeš (kroz neko vrijeme) razmišljala potpuno drugačije nego sada?

Nisi sama. Šaljemo ti puno vibrica. Zbroji se, digni glavu i samo hrabro!

----------


## MELITA06

draga moja sami se rodimo,sami i umiremo a ono cega nismo svjesni je da smo i cijeli svoj zivot -sami sa sobom.U nase zivote ulaze i iz njih izlaze mnogi ljudi.Neke odlucimo voljeti i nije nam uvijek uzvraceno istom mjerom.Tvoj zivot ima itekako smisla jer imas predivno malo dijete koje potpuno ovisi o tebi.Znam da ti je jako tesko jer ovo nisi ocekivala ali nemoj razmisljati o njemu nego o sebi.Kreni dalje,skupi se i nastavi i ti odluci kada ce i kako on sudjelovati u vasim zivotima.

----------


## LeeLoo

:Love:

----------


## newa

> Iznenadjena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I hoce li proci ovaj grozni ocaj kojeg osjecam?
> 
> 
> Hoće  .
> Ako tata misli da će mu se ovim fizičkim odmakom posložiti neke stvari i da se treba maknuti, ne budi previše tužna.
> Možda mu se kockice poslože baš tako da shvati da je njegova sreća uz tebe, a možda i ti budeš (kroz neko vrijeme) razmišljala potpuno drugačije nego sada?
> ...


Potpisujem i samo hrabro dalje!
Nisi sama imaš dijete koje te itekako treba i zbog njega moraš biti jaka.
A tu smo i mi da malo olakšaš dušu....  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## stray_cat

ja cu ti dati par ranojutarnjih pljuski za razbudjivanje

pokusaj takvu osobu nekako izbrisati iz glave, iz srca, jer sto treba voljeti na nekom tko je otisao, tko je ostavio i tebe i vlastito dijete

pokusaj si racionalno izanalizirati sto zapravo volis na njemu

to sto neko eventualno dobro prica viceve ne cini ga dobrim partnerom , ta prica da mora otici jer je nesretan vrlo cesto skriva novu osobu na njegovom horizontu

valerian ti cini cuda, tako fino popusti onaj grc u grudima a glava ti ostane cista i mozes funkcionirati

ako mislis da nisi u stanju sama izgurati kroz sve idi potrazi profesionalnu pomoc. tu ne mislim na zderanje antidepresiva nego na pravu terapiju

ova recenica di velis da ti nije jasno da kako on moze ostavit vaseg klinca od godinu i pol zapravo pokazuje da si ti skroz shockirana time da on ostavlja tebe i citavu tu pricu koju ste skupa zivili. osoba koja je toliko nezrela da krene u vezu u koju dolaze djeca nece se u zivotu puno promjeniti jer sad kad su mu sjele obaveze on bjezi jer vise nije sretan. 

bolje da je otiso vec sad nego da te ostavio sa recimo troje djece, psom i hrpom kredita

----------


## maria71

stray ti pravo kaže....

i jel ide on sam u tu avanturu novog života ili ( kao u 99 posto slučajeva ) ima nekog novog na vidiku?  

dont get mad, get even rekla je ivana trump

i ne daj se izvozati oko podjele imovine

----------


## aleta

ako ikako možeš odi s bebom na neki kraći put, makar izlet...
kad se makneš iz svakodnevice koja ti trenutno izgleda očajno sigurno će ti se neke stvari razbistriti i posložiti.  :Heart:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Joj, joj, joj...

Praznici prosli i dodatnih par dana sa zbrkom u mojoj glavi. I onda procitam vase postove i skuzim da ste sve u pravu, da tocne dijagnoze nema i da sam ja presudan element u vlastitom oporavku i srece sebe i svog djeteta. 

Ljuta sam, naravno, povrijedena do besvijesti, pa malo trazim opravdanja za takav postupak pa pomislim kako bi moglo opet bit sve u redu, pa se onda vratim natrag na zemlju i osjetim iskreno kako jedva cekam da ode, da ovo prode, da se skrpam (uz valerianu, psihoterapeuta, prijatelje, macku...) i da sin i ja nastavimo dalje. 

Da odgovorim na prvo sto je i meni palo na pamet - nema nikog drugog, ide dalje sam, i nek mu je sa srecom... a ja imam naaaaaajdivnijeg sina na svijetu a hoce li mu ikad zbog tog bit zao - who knows...

A ljubav je ionako precijenjena, covjek se navikne na zatvor a gdje nece na to da voli nekog tko ga ne voli...

 :Love:  svima

----------


## ana.m

Ja ću ti samo poslati jedan zagrljaj   :Love:  , jer stvarno ne nam kaj da ti na sve kažem.
Kako može samo tako otići i ostavtiti ne samo tebe nego i vlastito malo dijete???
Kajs e to dogodilo da je on nesretan? A ti, jesi ti sretna ili nesretna. Jeste probali to rješavati ili se on samo odlučio pokupiti i otići. Mislim meni je to malo onak...Pa nmereš samo tako otići iz braka...  :Unsure:  . 
Dobro možda samja staromodna koka koja na brak gledam puno drugačije od mnogih mladih ljudi danas i takve stvari su mi malo  :/ .
Imala sam šogoricu koja je mog brata ostavila isto jer je bila "nesretna". Kasnije se uspostavilo da ipak ima frajera i da u tom braku nikad nije ni bila sretna. A zakaj se onda udala????? Sva sreća pa oni nisu imali dijece i braco je sada sretno oženjen i ima velikog i malog sina   :Heart:  .
I gledala sam njega tada kada ga je opstavila, nije imao nikoga kao što ti imaš svoga sina. Imao je nas i prijatelje, ali ti uz sve to imaš i sina zbog kojeg moraš biti jaka, čvrsta i živjeti dalje punim plućima.   :Kiss:

----------


## Audrey

Moram se složiti sa stray i marijom, koliko vidim u svojoj bližoj i daljoj okolini muškarac nikad nije otišao od jedne žene a da već nije imao drugu koja je čekala. Razlog - po meni, čista komocija. I ja tu ne bih uzela njegovu riječ zdravo za gotovo.
E, sad, zašto i kako se on uspio zbližiti s drugom ženom za vrijeme dok su mu se u životu događale tako važne i dramatične stvari kao što je rođenje vlastitog djeteta - pa možda upravo zato što mu se život toliko promijenio, i tu bih se isto složila s curama da je to bijeg od odgovornosti, i usudila bih se reći odrastanja.
Možda mu nakon par mjeseci dođe do pameti čime je platio svoju novostečenu slobodu, a ako ne, možda je i bolje da uza sebe nemaš čovjeka u kojeg se ne možeš pouzdati, i koji će kod prve slijedeće poteškoće reći da mu je dosta i da on to ne može.

Želim tebi i tvom djetetu puno sreće   :Heart:  !

----------


## bo pikula

drž se i budi jaka!! prolazim kroz vrlo sličnu situaciju zadnjih mjeseci i užasno je teško!
mogu ti samo reći da nisi sama i da će sve proći!!

----------


## Romy

Jooj, joj, sve više i više čujem takvih priča u zadnje vrijeme.
Neka ti bude neka utjeha da je u životu nepisano pravilo "ono što baciš, to ti se vrati". Uzdigni glavu i hrabro naprijed. Imaš neprocjenjivo bogatstvo na svojoj strani. Svog sina. I ovo pretvori u priliku da sama kreneš jača i nova u još jednu životnu priču.
Nesretan je, nek' ide. Bez borbe. Mada mislim da su muškarci kao majmuni. Ne puštaju jednu granu dok se ne uhvate za drugu (ženu, u ovom slučaju). Ali, više nije na tebi da se s time bakćeš. Sad ste bitni tvoje dijete i ti i vaša nova šansa.

*maria 71*, *don't get mad, get EVERYTHING*... i dobro je "prošla" kad se rastajala od Trumpa...

----------


## stray_cat

> Mada mislim da su muškarci kao majmuni. Ne puštaju jednu granu dok se ne uhvate za drugu (ženu, u ovom slučaju). 
> ..


potpisujem

----------


## Iznenadjena

Ne znam samo je li normalno da ne osjecam nista - a ne osjecam?

Vozim se na posao, otvaram ured, kuham kavu, razgovaram s kolegama, a nista... Drvo... Ni ljutnja, ni bijes, ni tuga, ni suze... doduse, ni sreca, al zasto bas nista? Nije valeriana u pitanju  :Smile: 

bo pikula,   :Love:  

Samo, moram priznat da mi bas ne ide glumljenje srece sa sinom. Zbog toga me grize savjest, uzasno se trudim, al se ulovim kako se on igra oko mene i nesto mi brblja a ja nisam tu... Postajem nervozna cim iskrsne neki problem, nemam strpljenja... a on, mali misic, upravo to ne treba...

I posebno me je dotaklo ona paralela izmedu muskaraca i majmuna. Ne zbog duhovitosti vec budalaste istine koju sam imala prilike vidjet kako se dogada drugima u ovih svojih trideset godina a sad odbijam priznat mogucnost da se to i meni dogodilo... Iako ne znam je li ili ne...

----------


## Stijena

Iznenadjena, vjerujem da je to jako teško (uopće i zamisliti nama kojima se nije dogodilo) i ne možemo sada komentirati tvoju situaciju jer je ne poznajemo. 
Ali svakako iz ovoga što si napisala, podržavam savjete stray i marie - ja osobno, osobu koja je u stanju napustiti suprugu i svoje 1,5 godišnje dijete (iz bilo kojeg pa i najopravdanijeg razloga) više ne bih puštala u svoj život, pogotovo ne na način koji je on odredio i koji njemu odgovara. Mislim da je vrijeme da ti određuješ pravila i dozvoliš mu da sudjeluje u odgoju djeteta koliko to tebi odgovara.
 :Kiss:   tebi i mališi i dršte se!

----------


## bucka

:Love:

----------


## hildegard

:Heart:

----------


## Mukica

evo ti zagrljajcic i od mene   :Love:   :Heart:  

mozes ti to
vrijeme ce izljeciti tu ranu
a njega ne pustaj vise blizu ni pod kojim uvjetima, ni za koja obecanja i ni za kakvu, u tvojoj glavi stvorenu, svijetlu buducnost

ak te ostavio jednom, ostavit ce te i drugi put - njemu je to lako...

----------


## LeeLoo

~~~

----------


## newa

> Iznenadjena, vjerujem da je to jako teško (uopće i zamisliti nama kojima se nije dogodilo) i ne možemo sada komentirati tvoju situaciju jer je ne poznajemo. 
> Ali svakako iz ovoga što si napisala, podržavam savjete stray i marie - ja osobno, osobu koja je u stanju napustiti suprugu i svoje 1,5 godišnje dijete (iz bilo kojeg pa i najopravdanijeg razloga) više ne bih puštala u svoj život, pogotovo ne na način koji je on odredio i koji njemu odgovara. Mislim da je vrijeme da ti određuješ pravila i dozvoliš mu da sudjeluje u odgoju djeteta koliko to tebi odgovara.
>   tebi i mališi i dršte se!


Potpisujem!!!
 :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## brigita2

> Ne znam samo je li normalno da ne osjecam nista - a ne osjecam?
> 
> Vozim se na posao, otvaram ured, kuham kavu, razgovaram s kolegama, a nista... Drvo... Ni ljutnja, ni bijes, ni tuga, ni suze... doduse, ni sreca, al zasto bas nista? Nije valeriana u pitanju 
> 
> bo pikula,   
> 
> Samo, moram priznat da mi bas ne ide glumljenje srece sa sinom. Zbog toga me grize savjest, uzasno se trudim, al se ulovim kako se on igra oko mene i nesto mi brblja a ja nisam tu... Postajem nervozna cim iskrsne neki problem, nemam strpljenja... a on, mali misic, upravo to ne treba...


Pusti ljutnju, razočarenje i bol da izađu van. Ako ih ne usmjeriš na pravu osobu tj. tvoga muža, oni će te razarati iznutra i utjecati na tvoj odnos sa sinom i na kraju ćeš eksplodirati prema njemu. 

Deri se na muža, vrišti, plači, pobacaj mu stvari u kontejner, zapali njegove slike i najdražu majicu. Pusti nek loše emocije izađu iz tebe i biće ti lakše. Samo nemoj glumiti kip. Imaš ti osjećaje u sebi, samo ih skrivaš i nedaš im a da izađu van jer se bojiš što će biti ako ih pustiš van.

----------


## Slavica

:Love:  Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za par mjeseci biti ces sasvim ok, istina je da ces se tu i tamo opet zapitati gdje je islo krivo  i zasto je tako moralo biti, ali na kraju svega nabaciti ces smijesak i biti ce ti OK   :Love:  
Nedamo se mi samo tako, a kako je sorciere rekla nije uopce strasno na ovom podforumu   :Love:

----------


## Betty

Ja imam samo jedno da kazem 

Onaj koji te napusta i ne treba da bude sa tobom jer ne moze da ti pruzi ljubav koju  zasluzujes . 
Bolje biti sam u istini nego sa nekim u lazima . 
A ti "nesretni"  muskarci su u stvari razmazeni egoisti . Pusti ga neka ide . 
Tebi se otvaraju nova vrata . Vrata iza kojih ces upoznati sebe i biti ono sto jesi okruzena onima koji te istinski vole . I bice ti dobro u to sam 100% sigurna .  :Love:

----------


## Iznenadjena

:Sad: 

Sve to u teoriji tako dobro i lako zvuci... i ja sam nekad bila vrlo dobar teoreticar i za svakog tko je imao nekakvo s... u zivotu imala sam pravi i mudar odgovor. I sad znam sto bi trebala - i bit ljuta i poslat ga k vragu, i bit ponosna i zalupit mu vrata, i dic glavu, nabacit crveni ruz i smajl i hodat gradom sigurna u sebe... al... 

I znam da me nije zasluzio i da ga trebam pustit, i pustam ga, uistinu, nek ide s vragom il sa srecom... 

A meni ostaje nac pravu terapiju...  puno, puno pomaze podrska odavde   :Heart:  al nikad nisam bila usamljenija i sve cekam to jutro kad cu se probudit s olaksanjem... No, kako Sorciere alias Scarlet rece: sutra je novi dan i tko zna, mozda vas sutra izvjestim kako sam za terapiju fakat odabrala ono sto Brigita predlaze...

----------


## bo pikula

:Love:  

naravno da ne osjećaš još ništa osim jezive praznine i tupe boli.
ja sam isto ispočetka bila potpuno prazna. kasnije kada prestaneš potiskivati očekuj da će pomalo navirati tuga, nevjerica, očaj, bijes, izgubljenost, ljutnja... panika. ne bih te htjela preplašiti ali dok to sve ne ishujaš iz sebe nema naprijed.
daj si priliku i odvoji si vrijeme u kojemu ćeš žaliti, jako je bitno da prestaneš potiskivati i da to ''isplačeš''.

kada si sa djetetom zagrli ga, udahni njegov miris i osjeti svo blaženstvo sreće što ga imaš, i nemoj glumiti sreću svome djetetu niti se zamaraj s time što sada nisi najbolji partner za igru - za početak dajte si zadatke, isplanirajte si svaku minutu nekim sadržajima izvan kuće. neka lijepo vrijeme, okolina, prijatelji, labudovi i patke, ulični svirači, djeca u parku,... budu zabava koja će zaokupiti pažnju tvoga djeteta, a ti promatraj njega kako je sretan, napuni baterije i vjeruj kako si ovim obratom dobila neku novu priliku. 

gore glavu!

----------


## loonalee

:Love:

----------


## AdioMare

bo pikula, ovo su zaista prave riječi na pravom mjestu. 
Kad malo bolje razmislim, sve se tuge mogu liječiti na način koji opisuješ... :Heart:

----------


## Iznenadjena

bo pikula, hvala ti...   :Love:  

Uh, uh, uh, tesko je... nisam mogla ni pomislit da ce bit tako...

Al sastavljam se nekako, svaki dan ispocetka, pa se raspadnem, pa ispocetka...

Znam da zvuci pateticno, pogotovo svim mamama koje su sve to davno prosle, al toliko sam beskrajno usamljena sa ovom svojom glavurdom koja samo vrti svaki dan ispocetka citav niz istih pitanja - zasto? otkud? sto sam ja kriva? gdje sam pogrijesila? mogu li jos popraviti? kako da popravim? Bezveze...

No, ima nade za mene, mlada sam (mos mislit!), imam dobro placen posao, soli u glavi, pregrst ljubavi za sina... samo da se rijesim tog cudovista iz ormara zvanog Ljubav...

----------


## gita75

Meni je u tvojoj situaciji pomagalo to što sam se prezatrpala svim mogućim obavezama. Jednostavno nisam imala vremena misliti na sebe. Osim navečer, tad bi malo pocmoljila pred nekim filmom s hepi endom i tako malo po malo sam došla sebi. Trebalo mi je dugo, ali bolje tako nego živit s nekim s kim ne ide. Nije bitno jel ne ide tebi ili njemu, u vezi vas je dvoje. I oboje mora biti zadovoljno inače ne valja.

----------


## stray_cat

> bo pikula, hvala ti...   
> 
> Uh, uh, uh, tesko je... nisam mogla ni pomislit da ce bit tako...
> 
> Al sastavljam se nekako, svaki dan ispocetka, pa se raspadnem, pa ispocetka...
> 
> Znam da zvuci pateticno, pogotovo svim mamama koje su sve to davno prosle, al toliko sam beskrajno usamljena sa ovom svojom glavurdom koja samo vrti svaki dan ispocetka citav niz istih pitanja - zasto? otkud? sto sam ja kriva? gdje sam pogrijesila? mogu li jos popraviti? kako da popravim? Bezveze...
> 
> No, ima nade za mene, mlada sam (mos mislit!), imam dobro placen posao, soli u glavi, pregrst ljubavi za sina... samo da se rijesim tog cudovista iz ormara zvanog Ljubav...


to preispitivanje di sam JA pogrijesila, sto sam JA krivo napravila je tipicna zenska reakcija

dopusti si da mozda nisi ti ta koja je usrala stvarnt344444444444444444444444444444444444446yyy5  555555555555555y7uuuuuuuuu78777777777777779222222 `

----------


## Iznenadjena

> stvarnt344444444444444444444444444444444444446yyy5  555555555555555y7uuuuuuuuu78777777777777779222222 `
> 
> E, to najbolje objasnjava kako se trenutno osjecam

----------


## Slavica

:Love:  Nakon nekog vremena vise nece biti pitanja, gdje sam, zasto sam, kako sam.... Nisi ti nista, iskreno se nadam da ti ovo razdoblje nece dugo trajati, do tada saljem veliku   :Kiss:   cuvaj sebe i misica i ne brini, biti ce OK (ovo tako blesavo zvuci, ali vjeruj da je tako)   :Love:

----------


## bo pikula

molim te nemoj se ništa pitati, i NJEGA ništa ne pitaj o tome!
budi mirna, staložena i naravno tužna- kako se i osjećaš, i ne stavljaj pred njega zahtjeve za objašnjenjima- kako god izgledalo i njemu je vjerojatno isto jako teško (osim ako ga nisi puškom u sve tjerala  :Smile:  šala!!), a možda ni on još ne razumije što se zapravo događa, već samo ima poriv za bijeg, i vjeruj mi sigurno ima veliku grižnju savjesti!! 
budi mu podrška na način da poštuješ njegovu odluku ALI ne odobravaš i zbog nje se osjećaš tužno i izdano.
*na kraju se može čak ispostaviti da on treba mijenjati sasvim nešto treće što ga je opterećivalo, a da toga uopće nije bio svjesan, i tada je dobro da osjeća da mu u međuvremenu nisi postala neprijatelj!!* elem, pusti pitanja sada, iskoristi dane pozitivno, razvijaj se prema pozitivi i jačaj sebe, mijenjaj se jer se i on mijenja (zato je i puko) i čekaj da dođe dan kada se njemu slegne i kada osjeti potrebu zajedno sa tobom to prokomentirati. ako ste ikada prije imali kvalitetnu komunikaciju doći će do toga, i ti ćeš dobiti sve svoje odgovore, ali pod uvijetom da si ti tada još uvijek ona u koju on ima povjerenja, prijatelj koji ga je čekao.
naravno da ne mislim da ga trebaš čekati i u ''onom'' smislu - za to si je sam kriv   :Laughing:  i pitanje je hoćeš li ga uopće više htjeti (shvatiti ćemo na kraju da su pobjegli jer su pre slabi nositi se s odgovornošću, obavezama, godinama, poslom, neuspjesima, nedostatkom vremena, a jedino što stvarno u svojim životima imaju petlje i mogu prekrižiti je brak i uletiti u neke sasvim nevažne avanture - koje su samo posljedica, a nikako uzrok - i nakratko se lažno opet osjećati mladima i bezbrižnima).
muškarci su nažalost puno psihički slabiji no što mi volimo misliti!
zaključak: 
1.) problem je kod njega u zakuhaloj glavi, a ne u tebi. 
2.) jedan dan, vrag mu neće dati mira, doći će sam i dobiti ćeš sve odgovore.
3.) do tada ga voli kao nekoga tko je sada jadan i stvarno nema snage ni za sebe ni za bračnu zajednicu, jer mu je u glavi kaos, a kamoli da tebe sažaljeva ili nedaj bože razumije (pa tko bi inače tako nešto napravio??)
4.) brini o sebi, i kada već imaš snage za dvoje imaj snage i za dati njemu podršku 
5.) kada napokon dođe sa objašnjenjima, pošalji ga lijepo vrit,... jer će do tada tebi vjerojatno već biti jasno da nije pouzdan i da ne želiš to opet doživjeti sa 10 godina više na leđima.

puno snage ti šaljem Iznenađena, i svim ostavljenim ženama i muškarcima koji su dali bezuvjetno svu svoju ljubav bez ikakvih kalkulacija i ostali iznevjereni

----------


## bo pikula

molim te nemoj se ništa pitati, i NJEGA ništa ne pitaj o tome!
budi mirna, staložena i naravno tužna- kako se i osjećaš, i ne stavljaj pred njega zahtjeve za objašnjenjima- kako god izgledalo i njemu je vjerojatno isto jako teško (osim ako ga nisi puškom u sve tjerala  :Smile:  šala!!), a možda ni on još ne razumije što se zapravo događa, već samo ima poriv za bijeg, i vjeruj mi sigurno ima veliku grižnju savjesti!! 
budi mu podrška na način da poštuješ njegovu odluku ALI ne odobravaš i zbog nje se osjećaš tužno i izdano.
*na kraju se može čak ispostaviti da on treba mijenjati sasvim nešto treće što ga je opterećivalo, a da toga uopće nije bio svjesan, i tada je dobro da osjeća da mu u međuvremenu nisi postala neprijatelj!!* elem, pusti pitanja sada, iskoristi dane pozitivno, razvijaj se prema pozitivi i jačaj sebe, mijenjaj se jer se i on mijenja (zato je i puko) i čekaj da dođe dan kada se njemu slegne i kada osjeti potrebu zajedno sa tobom to prokomentirati. ako ste ikada prije imali kvalitetnu komunikaciju doći će do toga, i ti ćeš dobiti sve svoje odgovore, ali pod uvijetom da si ti tada još uvijek ona u koju on ima povjerenja, prijatelj koji ga je čekao.
naravno da ne mislim da ga trebaš čekati i u ''onom'' smislu - za to si je sam kriv   :Laughing:  i pitanje je hoćeš li ga uopće više htjeti (shvatiti ćemo na kraju da su pobjegli jer su pre slabi nositi se s odgovornošću, obavezama, godinama, poslom, neuspjesima, nedostatkom vremena, a jedino što stvarno u svojim životima imaju petlje i mogu prekrižiti je brak i uletiti u neke sasvim nevažne avanture - koje su samo posljedica, a nikako uzrok - i nakratko se lažno opet osjećati mladima i bezbrižnima).
muškarci su nažalost puno psihički slabiji no što mi volimo misliti!
zaključak: 
1.) problem je kod njega u zakuhaloj glavi, a ne u tebi. 
2.) jedan dan, vrag mu neće dati mira, doći će sam i dobiti ćeš sve odgovore.
3.) do tada ga voli kao nekoga tko je sada jadan i stvarno nema snage ni za sebe ni za bračnu zajednicu, jer mu je u glavi kaos, a kamoli da tebe sažaljeva ili nedaj bože razumije (pa tko bi inače tako nešto napravio??)
4.) brini o sebi, i kada već imaš snage za dvoje imaj snage i za dati njemu podršku 
5.) kada napokon dođe sa objašnjenjima, pošalji ga lijepo vrit,... jer će do tada tebi vjerojatno već biti jasno da nije pouzdan i da ne želiš to opet doživjeti sa 10 godina više na leđima.

puno snage ti šaljem Iznenađena, i svim ostavljenim ženama i muškarcima koji su dali bezuvjetno svu svoju ljubav bez ikakvih kalkulacija i ostali iznevjereni

----------


## stray_cat

lako je meni pisat po forumu kad sebastian pomaze

iskoristi parnerov osjecaj krivnje da sad sredis sve papire i alimnetaciju jer kad napokon izvuce svoju buducu na svjetlo dana pocet ce se otimati sa tobom oko svake  krpice i nece mu biti vazno da li njegovo dijete ima di ziviti i di sjediti

ja sa svoja zadnja dva bivsa nemam potrebu analizirati raspad sistema, obojca su bili bolesnici, a za razliku od njih sa skoro svim bivsim ljubavima sam u kontaktu, cak sam u kontaktu sa svojim prvim deckom i dodjemo si ko neki poremeceni vid rodbinske veze jer smo neke stvaro prosli skupa i na neki nacin zbog toga za citav zivot ostali povezani time sto smo prosli

mozda je tu u pitanju da su nam se veze raspale zbog neumjeca komuniciranja i hrpe nespretnih dogadjaja prije nego sto smo se uspjeli jedni drugima do daske zgaditi sto mi je uspjelo sa pokojnicima

ne vjerujem u teoriju da tvojem bivsem jednog dana vrag nece dati mira pa ce se odluciti na iskren i opsiran razgovor sa tobom, takodje ne vjerujem u ideju da ce on jednog dana shvatiti sto je izgubio odlaskom iz veze sa tobom

okreni se sebi, jednostavno pocni zivjeti od danasnjeg dana, radi na sebi, da budes sama sebi bilja prijateljica, upoznaj samu sebe bolje, dozvoli si da su tvoje zelje i ideje bitne i ne obaziri se na roditelje, rodjake, frendove, nadji to sto volis u zivotu i napokon si to priusti, da ne moras raditi kompromise u ime ljubavi, u ime odrzavanja veze, i ume izbjegavanja sukoba sa roditeljima i frendovima i takva kakva jesi udji u sljedecu vezu

iskoristi ovo za veliko pospremanje u svojoj glavi, zahvaljujuci pokojnicima ja sam uspjela izaci iz svega jaca i bolja. kad skuzis da nakon raspada sistema mozes preziviti i preboliti bit ce ti puno lakse uci u idcu vezu jer kad te jednom samelje vise nikad ne boli tako jako pa ces i moci voliti puno zdravije

i jos je dobro sto si prestala vjerovati u bajke i valjda neces ponovo utrcati u mrezu nekom prodavacu magle, valjda si nesto naucila iz svega toga

meni se uzpjelo razviti sesto culo za prodavace magle, istina da mi je trebalo 10 godina zivota sa pacijentima ali gle me sad, ko nova

mogla bi otborit agenciju za ispitivanje potencijalnih partnera, nema teorije da mi neko proda pricu, sad ih njusim sa kilometra kad lazu

----------


## bubimira

nemam iskustva, nemam savjet
samo ću ti poslati   :Love:

----------


## Iznenadjena

E, sad vi mene nazovite nezrelom, zelenom, svakakom... al zar su i kod vas stvari bile uistinu tako banalne - ko po jeftinom filmskom scenariu?

Bo pikula, ne mogu ti rec koliko se slazem s tobom, koliko je na mjestu tvoj presjek previranja u jednoj muskoj glavi.

 I sama kuzim, sad mi je savrseno jasno, da se citava njegova "nesreca" i potreba da "ucini nesto od svog zivota" ustvari svodi na puko mijenjanje zene, mjesta prebivalista, nista drugo. No, zenu mozes otfikarit, promijenit, zamjenit, al glavu ne mozes, kaos u njoj ponijet ce i drugoj u krevet... A, koliko vidim, cujem, covjek je nasao srodnu dusu, prepunu razumijevanja, pa tako stvari dobivaju potpuno drugi prizvuk, uzroci postaju smijesni i banalni a ja dobivam sve vece magarace usi!

Sve je jos frisko, jos osluskujem korake, bljak...

Stray... iskreno se nadam da cu jednog dana moc sve to tako profi odradit bez osvrtanja, krivnje, ljutnje, boli... I spremam tu svoju glavu, sve se prasi, i sigurno ni ne moram spominjat koliko je tesko...

----------


## Stijena

> A, koliko vidim, cujem, covjek je nasao srodnu dusu, prepunu razumijevanja, pa tako stvari dobivaju potpuno drugi prizvuk, uzroci postaju smijesni i banalni a ja dobivam sve vece magarace usi!
> 
> Sve je jos frisko, jos osluskujem korake, bljak...


Ovaj dio je vjerujem najteži i što god ti sad netko rekao za utjehu, znaš da ćeš ga morati "odraditi" sama sa sobom....ja osobno kad nešto stisne mantram "sve će to proći" i uvijek s vremenom prođe, kako god, ali prođe

----------


## Audrey

> covjek je nasao srodnu dusu, prepunu razumijevanja


Dakle, ipak...  :Sad:  
A tako bih voljela čuti za primjer kad je neki muškarac imao petlje reći istinu... koje su to kukavice, po čemu li su to oni jači spol...

Iznenađena, on je prema tebi bio jako nepošten, ne zato jer te ostavio (ja mislim da smo svi ljudi, i svima nam se može dogoditi da pogriješimo, čak i kod tako bitnih stvari kao što su izbor životnog partnera, ali također smatram da se i onaj tko je pogriješio u toj situaciji može i mora ponijeti kao čovjek). Ali on je tebi u oči lagao. 
Mislim da zaslužuje 'Donald Trump' tretman.

Držite se ti i tvoj sinko   :Heart:  , i vas dvoje (bez trećeg) možete sve što hoćete!

----------


## maria71

kod muških ti je scenarij uvijek isti


za sada još nisam čula inovacije u toj priči

osim ako ne osvijesti da je ipak gay pa si nađe dečka

----------


## mamma san

> kod muških ti je scenarij uvijek isti
> 
> 
> za sada još nisam čula inovacije u toj priči
> 
> osim ako ne osvijesti da je ipak gay pa si nađe dečka


X

----------


## Iznenadjena

Nemam nikakvih iluzija da ce jednog dana pokajnicki doc i ispricat mi se duboko uz molbu da zaboravimo sve ruzno sto je bilo...

----------


## AdioMare

> Nemam nikakvih iluzija da ce jednog dana pokajnicki doc i ispricat mi se duboko uz molbu da zaboravimo sve ruzno sto je bilo...


Gle, a možda baš dođe?! Takav mi scenarij UOPĆE nije nevjerojatan, samo je pitanje što ćeš ti učiniti tada.
Razmisli što želiš. Upamti kako se sada osjećaš. Iskristalizirat će ti se želiš li reprizu uopće i pod kojim uvjetima. Ne bih ti željela sugerirati (ali ti i tako ovdje pišeš samo da si malo olakšaš dušu, zar ne?) ali, znaš koji je razlog zbog kojeg (nakon godina pušačkog staža) više nikada nisam pomirisala cigaretu?
Ni u ludilu više nisam željela prolaziti kroz apstinencijsku krizu.
Osobno, ne bih mu više vjerovala.
Ali, odluka je samo tvoja. Jedino ti znaš kako ti je u vlastitoj koži. Ja ti želim da se što prije osoviš na vlastite noge, pouzdaš u vlastite snage i digneš glavu visoko ... gore.
Ti to možeš! Ne daj se.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Ne znam... vrijeme ide... osjecam se vrlo pateticno pa se bojim i da mi svaki post ne bude takav, da ne pretjeram...

Pretpostavljam da je to samo faza, vec zabiljezena, vec opisana i milijun puta prezivljena od vas, od ostatka svijeta ... samo sutim, ne razgovaram ni s kim, ne izlazim iz kuce, totalno sam se povukla u sebe. Ne placem, ne sazaljevam se, al samo sutim... 

Sad stvarno trebam konkretan savjet, iz iskustva... terapeut ili ne? Znam da ne smijem ignorirati ovo sto mi se dogada, al ne mogu razgovarat sa samom sobom (svi prijatelji odreda misle da bi me dobar tulum i ubijanje ogromnom kolicinom alkohola oraspolozili...mos mislit!)... sklona sam inace tmurnom raspolozenju, pa se brinem. Ovako ne mogu bit dobra mama... Moram nesto napravit, a samo tapkam u mjestu...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## momtobe

:Love:  

Kako sam znala...

Voli sebe i svoje dijete. 
I mislim da bi ti terapeut puno pomogao.

----------


## paci

> Ne placem, ne sazaljevam se, al samo sutim... 
> 
> Sad stvarno trebam konkretan savjet, iz iskustva... terapeut ili ne? Znam da ne smijem ignorirati ovo sto mi se dogada, al ne mogu razgovarat sa samom sobom (svi prijatelji odreda misle da bi me dobar tulum i ubijanje ogromnom kolicinom alkohola oraspolozili...mos mislit!)... sklona sam inace tmurnom raspolozenju, pa se brinem. Ovako ne mogu bit dobra mama... Moram nesto napravit, a samo tapkam u mjestu...


Kao da čitam priču moje kume... ne oklijevaj, terapeut ti može puno pomoći - njoj jest i sad je (nakon 2 g od odlaska dotičnog gosp.) sasvim u redu. Inače je jako depresivan tip osobe, oduvijek je bila, ali evo, ide na bolje...   :Love:

----------


## bo pikula

terapeut?

hm, moje mišljenje je DA ako je stvarno dobar, da to sve izgovoriš i da te sasluša, ne može štetiti! 

pogotovo jer vidim da ljudi u tvojoj okolini predlažu stvari nakon kojih se možeš osjećati samo lošije!!!
pa trebi sada treba ''uspješnih projekata'' sitnice i male nezahtjevne stvari iz kojih ćeš izlaziti uspješna i koje će te pomalo puniti, a ne nekakvih neuspjelih izlazaka i pijanki nakon kojih će ti se činiti da se više nikada u životu nećeš moći i znati zabavljati!

ono protiv čega sam svakako su antidepresivi i razne tablete prije vremena. mislim da je sve pre friško, i da to nije depresija već normalan tijek u preboljevanju.

sretno!

----------


## stray_cat

ja ti dolazim u zg u petak, mozemo pricat preko neta, imam skype telefon, msn, icq, mogu instalirat sto god imas

ja sam koristila terapeuta, 2 sjajne frendice (zenski par) i psihijatra i izbrisala smece iz glave

ono kaj bih te zamolila je ako slucajno imas suicidne ideje da ne koristis nikakve sedative ili antidepresive, pogotovo ne u kombinaciji sa alkoholom

kad dodjem u zg mozemo otici skupa kod mojeg frenda psihijatra, ja ga vrlo cesto zloupotrebljavam jer otkako sam savladala tehniku da jasno i glasno kazem sve sto je u meni on mi dodje ko vreca za box i svako toliko se cistim kod njega

jel moze neko spavati kod tebe ako ti je jako lose? 

molim te da mi se javis iki@xs4all.nl

----------


## stray_cat

btw imas se pravo osjecati kako god se osjecas, imas pravo biti i tuzna, i razocarana, i ocajna, i ranjena i kako god da se osjecas

svi smo mi razliciti i razlicito se suocavamo sa takvim traumama

pokusaj to nekako izbaciti iz sebe, nemoj se osjecati krivom ili promasenom zbog toga sto je gospon otrcao vodjen pimpekom

nikog ti ne davis svojim postovima, to je nazalost standardna reakcija na traumu

----------


## igica

> draga moja sami se rodimo,sami i umiremo a ono cega nismo svjesni je da smo i cijeli svoj zivot -sami sa sobom.U nase zivote ulaze i iz njih izlaze mnogi ljudi.Neke odlucimo voljeti i nije nam uvijek uzvraceno istom mjerom.Tvoj zivot ima itekako smisla jer imas predivno malo dijete koje potpuno ovisi o tebi.Znam da ti je jako tesko jer ovo nisi ocekivala ali nemoj razmisljati o njemu nego o sebi.Kreni dalje,skupi se i nastavi i ti odluci kada ce i kako on sudjelovati u vasim zivotima.


Prekrasno si to rekla.
Šaljem ti puno ljubavi. Ali ipak nisi  sama!

ms. ivy editirala smajliće

----------


## Bled

Iznenadjena, na ovom topiću sam pronašla pregršt predivnih savjeta i želim ti zaista da što prije dođeš do osjećaja mira sa svime što se dešava oko tebe.

Ja sam jučer predala tužbu za razvod nakon 14 godina i dvoje djece. Čudan neki osjećaj, no znam da ću sve to preživjeti i ići dalje dokle god to treba. Proživljavam (ili sam proživljavala) slično kao i ti i to je normalno. Idem kod jedne divne terapeutice već nekoliko mjeseci i ona me krasno vodi kroz sve ovo na način da iz mene izvlači mene samu i otkada radim na sebi svaki dan mi je čudo jer je predivno (mada ponekad i bolno) saznavati tko si i što želiš.
U našem braku je komunikacija prestala prošle godine nakon što mi je dijagnosticiran karcinom i cjelokupno liječenje sam prošla sama. Mm je za to vrijeme živio svoj život, a to je uključivalo i druge žene, odnosno vratio se bez kompleksa i žaljenja u mladost i glumi frajera. On čak niti ne želi razgovarati o razvodu jer čeka da se sve slegne i da si razmisli što je najbolje za njega. Što je najgore, dugo, dugo sam mislila da sam ja za sve kriva i da je on super čovjek samo se malo pogubio i nije znao nositi sa situacijom. Sada znam da se lijepimo za određeni tip muškarca upravo iz toga što nemamo dobro mišljenje o sebi, što mislimo da nam oni trebaju, da imaju kvalitete koje mi nemamo i da će neka druga možda znati izvući te njegove kvalitete i uživati sa njime. Ispada da ih trebamo, a ne volimo, a ustvari, trebamo samo sebe, a sve ono što nam oni mogu dati možemo kupiti novcima. Jedino što ne možemo kupiti je iskrena partnerska ljubav i poštovanje, a ako toga nema, onda nema niti potrebe za brakom, zajednicom, a bome niti patnjom. Kada izlazimo iz takvih zajednica trebamo ustvari biti sretne što imamo priliku pronaći sebe, biti slobodne i sretne. To je kao da bacaš smeće koje ti ne treba, kuglu oko noge koja te sprečava da slobodno hodaš, grč u želucu koji ti ne da da slobodno dišeš.
Normalno je da prolaziš sve ove faze, i ja ih prolazim i još uvijek sam bijesna i htjela bih da mi netko da garanciju da će mu se sve to vratiti, a znam da to nije dobro i svaki dan se molim da taj bijes prođe i da budem ravnodušna, da mu ne želim zlo. Sada kada znam da je bijes povezan sa time što još ne vjerujem do kraja u sebe, znam na čemu moram raditi i kojim putem ići i da će sve to sigurno na kraju biti dobro.

----------


## Slavica

:Love:   Drzimo  se cure, mi to mozemo.   :Love:

----------


## brigita2

> U našem braku je komunikacija prestala prošle godine nakon što mi je dijagnosticiran karcinom i cjelokupno liječenje sam prošla sama. Mm je za to vrijeme živio svoj život, a to je uključivalo i druge žene, odnosno vratio se bez kompleksa i žaljenja u mladost i glumi frajera.


Ostavio te na cjedilu kad si ga najviše trebala.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Tko se ne bi razbjesnio na to. Ipak, meni iz tvojeg cjelokupnog teksta zrači smirenost i racionalnost, a ne bijes. Mislim da je tvoja terapeutica odradila dobar posao. Jesi li sad ozdravila ili se još boriš s karcinomom?

----------


## Bled

Brigita, bijesna sam, ili točnije, još nisam skroz mirna, nije mi svejedno gledati ga kako živi svoj život, izgleda kao da uživa u njemu i kako se ponaša prema meni kao da ne postojim. No, svaki dan u svakom pogledu sve više napredujem.

Što se zdravlja tiče, nalazi su dobri, duboko vjerujem da će takvi i ostati. Prije svega želim živjeti i biti tu za svoju djecu, a i za sebe i sve svoje snove i želje.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Bled, hvala na svemu lijepom u tvom postu...

I koliko mi je zao sto si kroz sve to prosla, i koliko god mi se okrece u zeludcu od pomisli koliko je tebi moralo bit tesko, ipak vidim da ide... . Budi nadu...

I da, i meni je najteze gledat ga kako uziva u svom "novom zivotu" - jer onaj do sad je valjda bio star i gadan (il sam ja bila stara i gadna pa naprosto mijenja zenu). Bijesna sam jer on sad moze sve, ima mogucnost izbora kakvu ja vise nikad necu imat... i sto je najgore, ni za sto me nije pitao, isto kao sto ja ne bi pitala staru ves masinu hocu li ju zamjenit novom.

A toliko silno zelim da tresne glavom o zid i da pozali toliko da crkne od muke, a u isto vrijeme znam koliko je to nekonstruktivno i bezveze. Njegovo zaljenje, njegova stvar... Nek se nosi sa tezinom svojih odluka.

Inace, sad sam definitivno u fazi preispitivanja, kopanja po proslosti, ogromne griznje savjesti i samookrivljavanja... S koje god strane pogledam, ja sam ta koja je zeznula, nesto nije napravila, nije bila tu kad je trebalo, nisam razumjela... zamisli svaku mogucu vrstu krivnju i znaj da ju ja i osjecam...

I ako su vec toliko nesretni i nezadovoljni i nerazumjeveni i svasta, zasto uvijek nuzno ta komponenta druge zene... ???

Eto, ja analiziram, a sto imam od toga vrijeme ce pokazati.

Bled i sve ostale   :Love:

----------


## Bled

Draga, uvijek ćeš imati i imaš mogućnost izbora, nemoj to nikada zaboraviti. Ti sada odlučuješ hoćeš li se mučiti sa grižnjom savjesti ili ćeš sve to otpustiti i krenuti dalje.
Najbolji recept je doslovce kada živimo UPRAVO SADA, ni u prošlosti, niti u budućnosti. Život u prošlosti nam nudi ovo što sada prolaziš, a život u budućnosti nam kreira strahove. Životom u ovdje i sada nema strahova, nema grižnje savjesti, ima samo sunčanog dana, cvrkuta ptica, posla, dječjeg osmijeha, ... ima i manje lijepih stvari, ali i one se dešavaju sada i mi ih prolazimo i imamo utjecaj na njih i možemo ih okrenuti u svoju korist ako mislimo i djelujemo pozitivno.

Znam kako se osjećaš jer sve isto prolazim. Doslovce. No, po životnom zakonu isto tako znam slijedeće: ako je on u miru sa svojom odlukom neće mu se desiti ništa, no ako je nemiran i ima grižnju savjesti i zna da nije napravio dobro (a ima jer je lagao, što je očiti dokaz) nema šanse da mu se ne vrati, prije ili kasnije. I neće mu to vratiti nitko, nego će si sve napraviti on sam i to kada će najmanje očekivati. 

A i inače, mi nikoga ne možemo posjedovati i polagati pravo na njega, bez obzira jesmo li u braku ili ne. On je kreator svoje sudbine i ima pravo otići i raditi što želi, kao što i mi imamo pravo i obvezu jednako napraviti i sa svojim životom.

On je za tebe bio najbolji izbor, jer si samo uz takvog čovjeka mogla spoznati životnu lekciju i biti sama svoj učitelj i sjetiti se kakva si zaista i što želiš. Vjeruj u sebe, nisi jadna ako si sama, nije druga bolja od tebe, ti si savršena takva kakva jesi, jedino što više nisi najbolji izbor za njega jer on mora savladati neke druge lekcije. Drži se.

----------


## igica

> A i inače, mi nikoga ne možemo posjedovati i polagati pravo na njega, bez obzira jesmo li u braku ili ne. On je kreator svoje sudbine i ima pravo otići i raditi što želi, kao što i mi imamo pravo i obvezu jednako napraviti i sa svojim životom.


Točno tako! Ako te netko voli, bit će s tobom u dobru i zlu, također i ti s njim, bez obzira na papir. Papiri nisu definitivno garancija za bezgraničnu i bezuvjetnu ljubav. Budi sretna i voli sebe, jer ako voliš sebe, voljet će te i drugi. Zaslužuješ puno više od nekoga tko je tako slab i nepromišljen, i gubi nešto prekrasno zbog niskih strasti. Misli samo na lijepe stvari, a ružne i tužne ostavi za sobom. Pa pogledaj samo kolikim ljudima je stalo do tebe, a praktički te ni ne poznaju. Glavu gore i drži se!  :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> Inace, sad sam definitivno u fazi preispitivanja, kopanja po proslosti, ogromne griznje savjesti i samookrivljavanja... *S koje god strane pogledam, ja sam ta koja je zeznula, nesto nije napravila, nije bila tu kad je trebalo, nisam razumjela...* zamisli svaku mogucu vrstu krivnju i znaj da ju ja i osjecam...


fino, dobar zaključak   :Razz:  .

a sad uzmi onaj papir i onu olovku o kojima sam ti pričala   :Grin:  , zamisli da fino gledaš sa stropa vas dvoje... i napiši što je sve ON zeznuo, što ON nije napravio, kad ON nije bio tu kad je trebalo, što ON nije razumio... 

napravi bar 10 kopija, i naljepi po stanu... tako da se ne možeš maknuti, a da ne pročitaš...   :Wink:  

to što si TI smatrala da to trebaš tolerirati - to je druga priča. 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## stray_cat

jednu kopiju si naljepi iznutra na vrata wc-a, to je super mjesto

----------


## Iznenadjena

Citam svoj prethodni post s odmakom od par dana i dode mi da umrem od muke   :Laughing:  

Mislim, toliko samosazaljenja i ni trunke samopostovanja a sve se jos uvijek vrti oko gospodina tate i preispitivanja ispravnosti njegove odluke i njegovih postupaka.

Mislim da je konacno vrijeme da ga gonim kvragu sa svojim odlukama i mojim razbijanjem glave u kojem krevetu je sinoc spavao.

Veceras, obecajem sebi, vama, krece inventura njegovih promasaja.

Pun mi je kufer cmoljenja.

Hvala na podrsci, mislim da bi prije mjesec dana izgubila razum da nije bilo vas...   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

:D  :D 

najvažnije je da si obećala SEBI. 

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

:Love:   :Preskace uze: 
Bravo za odluku!

----------


## Bled

Svaka čast, to je stav.  :Smile:

----------


## bo pikula

Iznenađena, tvoja primjedba za vlastiti post je dobar znak!
Vidim da kreće na bolje.

Samo tako dalje. :D 

BTW. šta god da jesi krivo napravila u vašoj vezi, to isto je moglo biti savršeno da je netko drugi bio uz tebe, i obrnuto. 

da ne kompliciram - tvoj spoj s njim je bio loš. 

i zato SUPER da se sada to dogodilo kada je stvarno još cijeli život pred tobom.

pozdrav svima!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## momtobe

To!

 :Love:

----------


## Slavica

:Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mikka

Iznenadjena, tako mi je drago zbog tebe. citam tvoje postove iz prikrajka i ovaj hepi end me totalno razgalio. you go, girl!  :Love:  




> jednu kopiju si naljepi iznutra na vrata wc-a, to je super mjesto


stray, legendo  :Laughing:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Ma nije to bas tako super kako se cini...

Kao ja sam sad super, vise me nista staro ne muci, ja sam superzena i nist me ne boli... boli, boli, ko vrag boli sve ko i prije. A ljubomora... pozderat ce me a totalno je nekonstruktivna. Samo, stvarno ne mogu protiv njegovih odluka a samosazaljenje je ucinilo samo to da tjedan dana nisam oprala kosu   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Idem dalje, okrenut cu naglavacke samu sebe ako treba i pokazat njemu i svima da mogu bolje i pametnije, da mogu protiv ljubomore. 

Eto, bumo vidli kako mi ide

I udarac nogom u guzicu je nekad korak naprijed,..

----------


## Mala

Iznenađena samo hrabro naprijed   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

pa ja bi se zabrinula za tebe - da NEMAŠ emocija   :Laughing:  ... ovak sve ide svojim redom...

samo jedna mala sitnica... NJEMU nemaš što pokazivati. ali SEBI trebaš pokazati sve ovo što si nabrojila   :Wink:  

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

> samo jedna mala sitnica... NJEMU nemaš što pokazivati. ali SEBI trebaš pokazati sve ovo što si nabrojila


ovo je jedna VELIKA sitnica!
kvantni skok, dapace!!!  :Grin:  

iznenadjena -   :Love:   :Heart:  
grli djecu, grli sebe, grli prijatelje i rodbinu! 
priredjuj si kupke sa svjecama!
zaplesi bosa uz neku glazbu koja ti je super!
fino papaj!
seci se po suncu ( i mjesecini ak si nadjes nekad dio veceri slobodno)!
reci si da se volis u ogledalo!
na kraju dana nadji par stvari u kojima si taj dan uzivala i na kojima si zahvalna (meni je to neka vrsta dnevnika - male slatke stvari)!
i *mazi se i pazi* - bas onako kako si oduvjek htjela biti mazena i pazena!

----------


## abonjeko

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  samo jedna mala sitnica... NJEMU nemaš što pokazivati. ali SEBI trebaš pokazati sve ovo što si nabrojila   
> 
>   
> 
> 
> ovo je jedna VELIKA sitnica!
> ...


lucky day je to napisla super...radi sve ono što nisi mogla kada si bila s njim...a život s njim sputava (u svakom pogledu)...sada si slobodna da izabereš koji god put želiš...i ja sam sklona "crnjacima" i strašno volim taj osjećaj melankolije (što je najgore) ali ja nisam imala sreću da imam super frendice koje bi bile uz mene kada sam ostala sama (doduše, prije nekoliko godina). zapravo sam shvatila da ako želim da me netko doista sluša moram platiti...moje "frendice" su uvijek bile brutalne. Rekle su mi jednom..."Što ti misliš da netko želi slušati tvoje pizd....Zar si tako blesava i zar misliš da će u tvom ružičastom svijetu netko stati iza tebe"...bile su užasno grube...valjda su mislile da će me time "osvijestiti" a zapravo su učinie da se osjećam najusamljenijom curom na svijetu.... :/  dakako, i ON je pošao za drugom ženom....tu nema iznimke!!! Oni nikada ne idu od žene jer žele biti sami. C'mon, tko želi biti sam? Najgore je što se ženatada spusti do samog dna jer prema sebi izgubi osjećaj vrijednosti (u smislu da se stalno proispituje što to na njoj nije bilo dobro, a druga žena ima)...ipak, još je gore ostati s takvim čovjekom u vezi i biti cijelo vrijeme na dnu...biti cijelo vrijeme gažen!!!!

----------


## Bled

Ja sam jučer bila kod svoje psihologice jer me uhvatila neka depra zbog razvoda. Osvijestilo me kada me žena pitala kako mogu biti tužna i razočarana zato što me on ne želi i mislim li ja da je on budala pa da želi biti sa osobom koja ima takvo mišljenje o sebi kao što ja imam o sebi. Ako mi percipiramo svoju vrijednost samo kroz njih i mislimo da smo vrijedne samo u paru, nema šanse da nas cijene i vole, jer osjećaju tu našu zavisnost i nesigurnost. Tek kada se sjetimo koliko vrijedimo (a taj osjećaj tuge, očaja, depresije,.. vodi upravo tomu) mijenjamo svoj mentalni sklop i privlačimo u svoj život nove ljude koji će cijeniti ono što jesmo i željeti biti sa nama.

Htjela sam reći da svi ti negativni osjećaji uopće nisu loši, dapače, oni nas vode u sjećanje o tome koliko vrijedimo, uspinju nas na našem duhovnom rastu i omogućavaju nam da dođemo do sebe. Kada ih kao takve prihvatimo, ne opiremo im se nego im dozvolimo da se istroše sami od sebe, tek tada će nestati sami od sebe. Ako im se opiremo, mislimo da su loši, da ih trebamo maknuti, prevazići, trudimo se da se tako ne osjećamo, bježimo od sebe,... vežemo se uz njih i ne damo im da odu.

Stoga, prihvati svoje emocije, ako ti se plače ili tuguje - TUGUJ - i znaj da je sutra novi dan i da će opet zasjati sunce i da sve ovo što ti se dešava je isključivo za tvoje dobro.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Da. 

Nije lako promijeniti koncept po kojem si godinama, desetljecima funkcionirao. Nije lako zamijeniti identifikaciju sebe kroz pojam "mi" nekim drugim sustavom vrijednosti. Meni je to najveci problem, a ocito i tebe muci ista stvar Bled. 

Trenutno sam razocarana, kao i ti, tim sto me ne zeli, sto me napusta, sto spava s drugom, i znam da je kljuc mog oporavka u pronalasku nacina da osvjestim svoju vrijednost, svoje kvalitete, da vratim davno izgubljenu samostalnost, onu koju sam zamjenila "sigurnoscu" zajednickog zivota koji je trebao trajati dovijeka. 

Nazalost, jos uvijek me ne privlaci ideja o privlacenju nekih drugih ljudi u svoj zivot   :Crying or Very sad:  , jos uvijek moj blesavi mozak i jos blesavije srce, imaju neke druge zelje... bah...

----------


## Bled

> Da. 
> 
> znam da je kljuc mog oporavka u pronalasku nacina da osvjestim svoju vrijednost, svoje kvalitete, da vratim davno izgubljenu samostalnost, onu koju sam zamjenila "sigurnoscu" zajednickog zivota koji je trebao trajati dovijeka.


To je poanta svega, a naravno da je rano za privlačenje bilo koga, treba prvo privući SEBE SEBI u život.

Ma, vidjet ćeš kakve ćemo postove pisati za koji mjesec, možda čak i tjedan. Uopće ne sumnjam u nas.

----------


## lucky day

> Nazalost, jos uvijek me ne privlaci ideja o privlacenju nekih drugih ljudi u svoj zivot   , jos uvijek moj blesavi mozak i jos blesavije srce, imaju neke druge zelje... bah...


nemoj se zamarati s privlacenjem drugih ljudi, vidi s kojima trenutno raspolazes...
a kamoli ne muskarcima - ja si tak razmisljam da sad krecem nesto ocajno traziti  :Rolling Eyes:   - naletila bi na slican obrazac, ako ne i gori...
fokus si sada *ti*!!
dozvoli si jednu zdravu dozu sebicnosti - koja je ustvari briga za sebe... jer, zapamtimo, niko se ne moze dobro brinuti za druge (a imamo divnu djecu, ne?) ako se ne brine dobro za sebe...

htjela sam i ja dodati da su tzv. negativne emocije sasvim prihvatljive u ovoj situaciji... kao sto je sorci rekla - da ih nemas - zabrinula bi se  :Love:  ...
tvoja ranjivost je tvoja ljudskost, tvoja snaga, tvoja ZIVOST... ti si prdivno, zivo ljudsko bice koje zeli i zasluzuje biti voljeno i postovano...
kada to kvalitetno uspostavis i njegujes kod sebe ZA SEBE i netrazeno ce doci i izvana...

daj si vremena, svakako!
ne moras se napraviti jakom, snagu trebas OSJETITI u tom tihom mjestu duboko u sebi... mjestu koje ZNA da je sve ok, da je uvijek bilo ok i da ce uvijek biti ok!  :Heart:  
nikave odluke ne moras donositi!
ako si uzrujana - sigurno neces donijeti dobru odluku! 
povrijedjenost, inat, ljutnja su mjesta s puno energije - i iakoristi ih u korist sebe i svoje djece!
(meni je taj savjet jako pomogao jer sam se impulzivno pakirala i vracala u hrvatsku - i opet bi trebala poceti  iznova - i tuzna srca ostavljala sve sto sam do tada napravila ovdje u svom novom domu)...
pa uz stres prekida - natovarila si jos stres ponovnog preseljenja i ponovnog zapocinjanja iznova a, kao u presadjene biljke, - korijenje mi se tek fino pocelo primati u novoj zemlji... pa sam umjesto prseljenja uzela busilicu i alat u ruke i navalila u dekoraciju stana  :Laughing:  )...
budi njezna prema sebi i svom divnom srcu!

ako volis citati i rjesavati male kreativne zadatke (pisanje, kolazi, crtanje, slusanje glazbe, odlazak u lunapark,  prirodu) ima jedna knjiga/radna biljeznica 
jule cameron: 'umjetnikov put' (ali NIJE samo za umjetnike vec je bazirana na tome da smo svi kreativni i to jako - s cime se u potpunosti i cijelim srcem slazem) kroz koju sam prsla i njezno, lagano, svojim tempom ponovno uspostavila neke lijepe navike koje sam zapustila poslijednjih godina a koje su u meni vristale za oslobodjenjem i skoro me kostale tjelesnog i psihickog zdravlja...
ona je inace bivsa zena martina scorcesea i s njim ima kcer... ima iskustva i suosjecanja za mnoge situacije kroz koje i same prolazimo i iz njih pise ter iz svog velikog iskustva sa radom s ljudima predlaze naoko luckaste i lagane ali vrlo mocne nacine uspostavljanja i njegovanja 'kreativnog djeteta u nama'... 
kako si oprostiti...
kako oprostiti drugima...
kako si dozvoliti...
kako se zastititi...
kako pasti, dici se, otresti prasinu sa sebe i ponovno krenuti dalje...

sigurna sam da i sama znas kako to uciniti - al eto, nekad mozemo prijatelja naci i u knjizi...
i na forumu...  :Love:

----------


## mamomi

Iznenadjena, znam kako ti je! Meni je prošlo 2 godine i mogu ti reći da sam sad super. Imam i ja svojih uspona i padova, ali to je sitnica.... Volim sebe, svoj život, svoju djecu i uživam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Drži se, uz tebe smo!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Bled

Sve cure koje ste kroz ovo prošle i koje kažete da vam je sada super ste doslovce svjetlo u našim trenutnim tunelima. Ajde dajte neke hodograme kako teče oporavak i što možemo očekivati u narednom periodu.
Kod mene ima dana kada sam super i mislim da je sve to riješeno u mojoj glavi, a onda se jednog jutra probudim iskomirana i čudom se čudim što mi je i zašto sam tako blesava da si to dozvolim.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Stare moje   :Grin:   imam jedno glupo pitanje!

Pretpostavljam da je to dio procesa zalovanja, mozda puko samokaznjavanje, mozda mu podsvjesno zelim pokazat koliko me je satro pa da iz sazaljenja prestane to radit i vrati se... ( il sto mi je frendica neki dan sarkasticno rekla "je, je, treba se unistit skroz!")... Mozda je razlog tome jos banalniji i gluplji, al ja sebe vise ne prepoznajem - totalno sam se zapustila (a znam da nas ima jos)! Ne sminkam se, na posao dolazim ko spadalo, obucem prvo sto mi dode pod ruke, rascupana sam, stalno u istim cipelama jer mi se ne da razmisljat koje pasu uz sto, torba mi je puna kojekakvog smeca, radni stol u komi.

Znam da je dovoljno samo trgnut se i napravit nesto, i stalno si to tupim i ponavljam al ne ide... Opet se probudim, uskocim u traperice i na posao. Jedva se umijem i operem zube.

Kako se izvuc iz tog? Nisam si lijepa i privlacna i to me jos dublje vuce u jos vece samosazaljenje...    :Sad:

----------


## Loryblue

sad kad si sve ovo nabrojila i znaš kako ne funkcioniraš ko inače, slijedeće jutro se probudi i kaži sebi: danas ću se posebno sredit jer sam lijepa, pametna, zgodna i dovoljna sama sebi. onaj tko me ne želi nije mu ni mjesto u mojoj glavi, srcu i životu.
pobogu ne dozvoli da vidi šta radiš od sebe radi njega.
imaš dite za koje živiš i neka ti ono bude pokretač za naprid. ako ništa drugo, sredi se i uredi radi diteta.
proći će još dosta vrimena dok se ne vratiš u kolosijek iz kojeg te tm izbacio, ali ćeš se vratit.
a kad se vratiš na kolosijek nemoj dozvolit da se vratiš ko ruina od žene nego još jača nego si bila. zato glavu gore, našminkaj se, dotjeraj i u nove pobjede.
ne hrani mu ego svojom nedotjeranošću i zapuštenošću.
drži se.  :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

za pocetak, odmah danas pod pauzom odi kod frizera i napravi neku radikalnu promjenu

ajde to napravi za mene, ako vec neces zbog sebe. ja svecano obecavam da cu u subotu otic kod frizera i pofarbat cu se. deal? ako oces saljem farbu, netestiranu na zivotinjama. http://www.frenchtop.com/Catalog_Fre...=HPHennaplus_1

----------


## stray_cat

btw sad vidim da se prodaje i u hr, to ti je prava pravcata farba i pokriva sijede

----------


## Bled

Draga moja, ja nikada nisam bolje izgledala, mada mi je teško. Ne pada mi niti na kraj pameti da dođem na posao nenašminkana, a po novom se i posebno mazim pa se šminkam temeljitije, obavezno imam samostojeće čarape, oblačim se ženstveno, čak i spavam u svilenoj piđami, ali ne zato da bi on to primijetio, već zato da se ja osjećam dobro sama sa sobom.
Uz to se gotovo svaku večer bacim u kadu, pogasim si svjetla i upalim svječice. 
Pred spavanje i neposredno pred buđenje, kao i kada god imam sekundu vremena preko dana sama sebi dajem pozitivne afirmacije, tj. govorim si ono što želim da mi bude i to slikovito i zamišljam.
I dosta čitam. Trenutno sam na Teoriji izbora od Gleissera i Moć Vaše podsvijesti od Murphya.

----------


## AdioMare

Kako se izvuć' iz toga...?
Cure pišu tako optimistične postove, pune života, (Lucky  :Heart:  ) a ja ću ti napisati što je meni prvo palo napamet.
Ono što bi (eventualno) vratilo bilo kojeg mamlaza (tvog, mog, njenog) je tvoja potpuna vanjska transformacija na bolje. Prvo bi ostao šokiran tvojom iznenadnom promjenom, onda bi se počeo pitati zašto se ona dogodila. Pa bi došao do zaključka da si ti upravo procvjetala nakon što si se njega "riješila". Pa bi ga to zaintrigiralo do te mjere da bi počeo stvarati kojekakve kombinacije uključivši i novog muškarca u tvom životu. A ljubomora bi ga opsjedala svakim danom sve više i više, da bi se na kraju zapitao zašto je otišao od žene koja je ljepša od njegove sadašnje, a totalno neovisna da bez njega ode i na kraj svijeta. 
Mislim, ono... kako se usuđuješ biti taaako dobra?

Samo, neka mu to bude lekcija za ono što ti je napravio. A ne tvoja karta na kojoj ćeš graditi njegov povratak. Njegov (eventualni) povratak iziskuje puno više s njegove strane. Na tebi je da shvatiš da za sada MORAŠ bez njega, i počni graditi svoj život na čvstim temeljima samostalnosti, a ne klimavim građenim na samosažaljenju i teškoj ovisnosti o njegovoj personi.
Ti si zgodna, mlada i žena vrijedna svakog blagostanja ovoga svijeta. Ti nisi bijela imela koja se hrani kad njemu visi oko vrata!

----------


## Stea

Drage moje u patnji i boli... Potpisujem svaku rečenicu iz svakog posta koji je stavio VAS cure u centar VAŠEG sadašnjeg života. Kroz bolesne muževe izgubile smo vjeru u sebe i smanjile se do veličine mikrona. Sada treba izrasti ponovno. 

I ja sam u zadnje vrijeme više kod kozmetičarke nego ikada, dekolte mi dublji nego ikada a parfeme biram s osobitom pažnjom... I očekujem od muškarca da mi pridrži vrata, da me pusti i neka bleji koliko god hoće. Uživam u tome i oni kuže kad uživam... 

I da... naišla sam na osobu koja me nosi kao kapljicu na dlanu i to otvoreno tražim od njega... A on, pada u nesvijest od žene koja zna što hoće.... a bez obaveza... BM mi ne pada na pamet... BTW - rastavljena 6 mjeseci.... Gažena - puno puno dulje... O da, i terapija je odigrala svoje... 

Dobro se osjećam...

 :Love:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Stea, ti si moj idol!

Ma sta, ti si idol ovog topica!  8)

----------


## Stea

Krivo draga... ti si idol ovog topica  :Kiss:   i postani sama sebi idol.... da vidiš kako svijet drugačije izgleda.... 

Naravno da nije sve ravno kako ti se čini, i svaki dan je borba al ide. Ko će više gubiti vrijeme na cmizdrenje  :Wink:  ..

----------


## lucky day

bled, istoistoisto sam i ja radila i jos uvijek radim  :D - samo sad mi to vec i spontano dolazi... namam svilenu pidzamu, doduse i ne spavam u pidzami ali sam si kupila novu posteljinu, satensku...
i u kadu, uz svijecice sam si poboljsavala dozivaljaj aromaticnim uljima raznoraznim... divota...
kao  sto rekoh - kao sto ljubav u paru moze postati  navika (i cesto to ne ispada najbolje za vezu, jer previse ovisi o vanjskim faktorima) tako i ljubav prema sebi moze postati navika i ta se uvijek pokaze kao dobra, i za nas i za okolinu...

stray cat - frizer ili samo promjena boje kose je odlican savjet! 

btw. sto se drugih muskaraca tice - meni je ovo lekcija u zivotu da se jos vise i stvarno iskreno i duboko osnazim... al stvarno je nevjerojatno koliko mi komplimenti i direktna upucavanja dolaze  :shock: ... pomaze malo nahraniti ego koji je bio dosta povrijedjen i jedan on njih mi stvarno laska (pljunuti brad pitt (koji je meni zgodan), samo mladji -  8)  - i jos isto plesac k tome i divna, njezna, otvorena osoba) al mi se sad ne uklapa u planove... ja jos uvijek moram ipak osnaziti svoj fokus na samu sebe... i nista nece pobjeci u zivotu, nikakve sanse se u zivotu ne gube ako si kostantno vjerna svom srcu... to je jedna prekrasna magija koju nam zivot daje...
a sto se njega tice - ne samo da sam mu oprostila nego sam mu *zahvalna* sto me oslobodio od sebe  :Heart:   i sto je moja ljubav prema njemu i dalje tu i jos je veca time sto je slobodna od ocekivanja... sada radimo na prijateljstvu i roditeljstvu... preko toga cemo uvijek biti povezani... i u principu - time sto smo prekinuli - problemi izmedju nas nisu rijeseni - nego im je samo dan prostor da ih rijesimo - za svoje dobro i dobro naseg djeteta... cak smo nesto i bili ponovno privuceni jedno drugom ali su se ipak time aktivirale stare rane kojima treba prostora i vremena i rada da zacijele...
kako god da bude izmedju nas - sada znam da ce biti dobro...
iako mi je djelovanje u smjeru naseg ponovnog bivanja zajedno pokazalo da nije dobro za mene...
tako da na to ne obracam paznju... ali radim na tome da nas odnos bude pun ljubavi kakvu osjecam prema bilo kom clanu svoje obitelji... jer on ce to na neki nacin uvijek ostati...
iskreno sam ga otpustila iz svog srca...
i tek sad vidim da sam ga time iskreno pocela voljeti...
ali mislim da ne zelim zivjeti s njim vise ikada...

----------


## Stea

Lucky, svaka ti čast... ti si na još jednoj višoj razini... 

Ja sam u fazi da prema BM ne osjećam ništa. Ali i to mi je puno ljepše od pritiska u prsima...   :Laughing:  ... 

BRAVO!!! :D 

Stara ja bi vjerojatno rekla da nisi normalna ali iz čistog nerazumijevanja...

----------


## lucky day

stea, nikako to ne bi nazvala visom razinom (to bi pretpostavljalo da se usporedjujem s drugima a mislim da se ove stvari o kojima pricamo ne mogu usporedjivati jer svaki od nasih odnosa je bio drugaciji i neponovljiv)... 
vec nacin na koji se ja borim (iako mi rijec borba tu nikako vise ne pase - mozda vise igra)... :D

----------


## Bled

Lucky, tako te kužim, predivno si to opisala, upravo tome i ja težim, jer ljubav je jedina ispravna energija, sve ostalo rađa sukobe. Onog trena kada ponovno počnem voljeti bsm kao ljudsko biće znati ću da sam izliječena od njega i muškaraca njegovog tipa i da mogu dalje. Do tog trena sam zarobljena njime.

Stea, carice, svaka čast.

----------


## sorciere

cure, budite malo manje uvjerljive... skoro pa sam se otišla našminkati...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> cure, budite malo manje uvjerljive... skoro pa sam se otišla našminkati...


A zašto nisi?  :Joggler:

----------


## sorciere

> A zašto nisi?


prevladao je glas razuma...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(ja volim sebe ma kako izgledala   :Wink:   ).

----------


## AdioMare

> (ja volim sebe ma kako izgledala    ).


Pih, a meni se rugaš...   :Coffee:

----------


## sorciere

> Pih, a meni se rugaš...


ma jok! jedva čekam da dođeš u moje godine, i da te ćopi skleroza   :Grin:  .

(nemrem se sjetit di sam se rugala...  :?  )

----------


## AdioMare

> adio mare - pa šta se mučiš kad niko ne primjećuje  ...





> Zato što sam samodopadljiva

----------


## sorciere

:Razz:  

zlopamtilo...

ja nisam kao tiiiiiii
da paaamtim samo zloooooo
ja nisaaam kao tiiiiii
ne moguuuuuu tooooooo

pamtim samo sretne dane
svi su drugi magla, san
samo onaj koji valja
u lice je upisan

(ja sam generacija koja je odrasla uz gabi novak   :Grin:  )

----------


## stray_cat

ja sam si nakon obadva svoja pokojnika prisutila razdoblja prilicno zanimljivog sexa sa tipovima sa kojima u zivotu ne bih zivila ali su bili vise nego upotrebljivi za zabavu

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> cure, budite malo manje uvjerljive... skoro pa sam se otišla našminkati...



 :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

> (ja volim sebe ma kako izgledala    ).



Eto ga!!!! Svako ide svojim putem do ovog cilja....   :Kiss:

----------


## buca

iznenadjena, kako ste ti i sinčić?

----------


## ronin

I mene zanima kako si?  :Smile:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Iznenadila sam se (a to mi i nick kaze) sto je ovaj topic opet podignut  :Smile: 

Hvala na brizi, prije svega.

A sto da velim... dobro smo, nekako smo... prosla su dobra tri mjeseca i kusur... i jos uvijek mi nisu sve na broju. Jos uvijek sam tuzna, nekad manje nekad vise, jos uvijek prezvakavam sve to sto se dogodilo, jos uvijek se pitam, mada sve manje trazim odgovore. Nekad sam ljuta do besvijesti. Trudim se razumjet ga iako ne i opravdati ga. Trudim se svaki dan zapocet sa idejom da mora bit dobar (dan). 

Vidamo se, cesto, ljubomorna sam za iskocit iz koze, cesto sam usamljena mada ne i sama, cesto mi treba dobar udarac samoj sebi nogom u guzicu da se pokrenem, da se nasmijem... a nekad se smijem da ni sama ne znam zasto.

Nakon svega, isplakanih suza, teskih rijeci, odvratnih osjecaja, znam da on vise nije onaj covjek kojeg sam voljela. Ne zelim ga takvog natrag, nikad. 

A moj sin je moja najveca ljubav i utjeha...

----------


## sorciere

> cesto mi treba dobar udarac samoj sebi nogom u guzicu ..


wrong ass darling   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

skoro sam te zazvrljila da čujem kako si   :Kiss:

----------


## momtobe

Iznenađena,   :Love:   i  :Kiss:   i baš mi je drago da si dobro.

----------


## Slavica

Iznenadena tako te dobro cuti  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Samo hrabro draga naprijed.  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

:Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## free-again

jako mi je drago radi iznenadjene. nadam se da cu i ja moci tako nesto reci. kod mene je proslo 3 mjeseca od kada sam se odselila od supruga nakon 8 godina braka. u medjuvremenu sam rodila nase 2 djete.
no jos uvijek je jako tesko. nadam se boljim danima... :D

----------


## AdioMare

Iznenađena,  :Heart:  , borac si!  :Wink:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Nismo li svi mi borci kad se nademo u situaciji ili borba ili predaja? Svaka od nas je to prosla, al... meda ne proba tko se zuci ne napije, barem tako stari kazu...

Nije lako, recimo, danas me peru crnjaci   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AdioMare

> Nismo li svi mi borci kad se nademo u situaciji ili borba ili predaja?


Mislim da ne, dugoročno. Refleksno svi tjeramo osu od glave, ili pak bježimo od nje.
Ali, možeš to gledati i ovako:
Prepustiti se sudbini jedno vrijeme - dobro dođe, ako za to vrijeme tražiš način kako dalje. 
Međutim, bi li ti, u trenucima prepuštanja, bila mirna da ne znaš, kako tvoj život IPAK ovisi o tebi i da ti MOŽEŠ, samo trebaš poželjeti? 
Ja ne. I tu sam prepoznala tebe.
Nemoj mi sada reći da je ovo notorna laž i da ti ni u ludilu nisi poželjela ovo u čemu si sada!
Nisi? 
Pa, željeti i trebati nije isto, vjerujem da si to razlučila kroz svoju tugu. Ako *ga* želiš u svom životu, ne znači da *ga* trebaš da bi živjela. I ako *ga* sada mrziš samo zato što ti je iskomplicirao život, ne znači da postoji život bez komplikacija. 
Uostalom, prvi moj život nije lišen komplikacija. Uvijek ih ima.

Nadam se da si danas bolje raspoložena, daleko je bio čet. 23. kol. ...  :Smile: 
Idemo zajedno dalje!

----------


## Mukica

sorry sto ovako ulijecem - kazu da sitna skretanja ne remete pravac kretanja   :Wink:  - pa vas pozivam da kliknete na FINALISTI natjecaja za izbor najbolje fotke u rodinoj majici

i nedajte se smesti... samo nakon mene nastavite gdje ste stale  8)

----------

